# Oredered a new watch box



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I have been shopping around for a 8 or 10 watch box to hold my collection but being in Canada, the shipping costs were almost as much as the box!! I wanted one with a solid top and not a glass display top. But I set my budget for this for about $100 including shipping.
I didn't like the looks of the ones from acetimer. They interior seems a bit cheap and from the photos I've seen the boxes don't seem to have high quality. But you can't expect much for $35.

I saw some on amazon.ca from Auer Accessories but I don't like the design on the lid but they were a bit better quality and $79 w/o shipping.

I almost bought on ebay called "' Axis Piano Black 10 watch storage case"' With shipping it would be $152. The hinges and latch and and overall quality look far superior to the others though. But black is a little boring and I would prefer something with a natural wood grain. Looking at the photos it seems like the slots for the watches are a bit small and it would have worked better if it was designed to hold 8 watches instead of 10.



Finally, after doing a search on the forums I found out about watchwinderstore.com and came across this one for $61.20 shipped to CANADA!!! Nice!!

When all my incoming watches get here I'll have 9 in my collection - 8 for the box, 1 to wear...
I'll post pics when everything gets here...


----------



## tomkent45 (Nov 12, 2010)

That is so classy, Looks like a chess box. Great buy, well done


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the link. It's now in my favorites. Very rare to get free shipping to Canada, and when it comes by mail you usually do not have to pay customs and duty. Can't wait to see real pics and a short review.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I got the watch box today. Obviously someone doesn't know how to count because they sent me a 12 instead of an 8. I don't really want that many watches but I guess the space will get filled up somehow....
anyway I am really impressed for the quality of this box, I 'll post pics and more detailed review later.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I think for $62 delivered to Canada that this is a really good deal. Well, too ship it back would cost that much!
I like that the dividers between each compartment are solid and not the cardboard kind of stuff you see in cheaper watchboxes. The watchbox is a bit cramped which was the second reason I originally placed an order for the 8 watch box...other than the fact I don't want a huge collection but there is a law of the universe that says empty space gets filled..

The bottom of the box has a felt lining so it doesn't scratch the top of your dresser/desk/table.
It came with two small keys to lock the box.

The pillows have a metal band around them which you can take off. I took it off a couple of them because my watches with metal straps didn't quite fit, with the metal thing on but they will close with just the pillow. But my wrists are small 6.5"' I think anyone with 7."" wrist can fit any of there watches around the pillow + metal band. For a few of the watches that had divers extensions I just undid the divers extension to get it to fit into the box.

My watches are 38mm-41mm so people with large watches should look at a different box.The pillows in the box aren't for watches with large straps and the compartments are not really meant to hold watches with large diameter.
The box is really solidly built and the lid is solid and heavy but stays up on its own when fully opened.


Overall I'm very happy with this purchase. I'm wondering why they sent a 12 though instead of the 8...now I have to make more money to buy more watches. I've got two on the way already so need 2 or 3 more. 

Photos:


----------



## G07 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey David,
Great looking watch box - nice to see the Alpinist resting comfortably after it's longggggggggggg journey 
Best-
John


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

:-!WOW! Very nice for the price, and free shipping. You can't beat that. Looks real nice and well constructed, and the finishing on the inside looks good too. So you're saying that my 45mm models won't fit? BTW, nice collection|>


----------



## D1JBS (Jun 1, 2010)

Where did you get this box?

I've been looking for a while and can only find cheap rubbish, but this one is perfect!


----------



## WhoKnowsWho (Jun 9, 2010)

D1JBS said:


> Where did you get this box?
> 
> I've been looking for a while and can only find cheap rubbish, but this one is perfect!





cadomniel said:


> Finally, after doing a search on the forums I found out about watchwinderstore.com and came across this one for $61.20 shipped to CANADA!!! Nice!!
> 
> When all my incoming watches get here I'll have 9 in my collection - 8 for the box, 1 to wear...
> I'll post pics when everything gets here...


http://watchwinderstore.com/watchcase.htm


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Really good looking watchbox for the money spent!


----------



## VastHorizon (Sep 30, 2011)

Just a question: When you had this delivered to Canada, did you have to choose UPS?
I know they can be brutal when charging for tax and duties so I was wondering if you
had to pay for those?


----------



## LambyLamb (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry to resurrect this old thread, but can someone tell me the largest watch that this case could fit? I'm not too keen on big watches, but I have one or two that get up to about 45mm.

Also, are you still happy with the purchase?


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I have seen one of these in person and they look like a nice quality product. Hope you enjoy it!


----------

